

MySQL Enterprise subscription now offers support for Amazon EC2 - bdfh42
http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/featured-partners/mysql/

======
bdfh42
I would just love to see some real life performance figures for this.

I wonder how long before we see an Open source project going the same route. A
fully fledged relational database with the data store in the cloud.

